# HANGZHOU | Hang Seng Tower | 200m | T/O



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

高200米！滨江新地标！杭州恒生新总部大厦将竣工并交付


高200米！滨江新地标！杭州恒生新总部大厦将竣工并交付,恒生,停机坪,杭州,地标,连廊




www.163.com





By 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------

